# Anyone have a list?



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

Guys,

I'm trying to break into doing commercial properties in my area.

The stores I've stopped at have no clue is handling there snow plowing this year.

I'm trying to find a list of maintenance companies that do snow plowing in my area.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

duane1982;1077562 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm trying to break into doing commercial properties in my area.
> 
> ...


Wow this has to be the dumbest post that I have seen to date.  Do you really think the guys in your area are going to give you a list so that you can go bid on there work?.:realmad:You need to go out and get it yourself or maybe sub for someone until you can score some work for yourself. Search google for management co. Get on the phone.Bang on some doors.Talk to anyone who will listen.Get your name out there.Make some fliers. You know good old fashion hustle. It won't happen overnight.It takes years to get established. Good luck with it


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm sure somewhere there's a list of what regions brinkman has this year or usm or maintenance 1 and what stores they carry and where.

We already handle a number of store brands. I'm looking specifically for Dollar Generals and family dollars.

We already have the rite aids and Bank of America's in our services.

I would like to personally thank YOU for the rudest remark I've seen on date yet.

I hope you can install siding better than talk to people but can't says as I'd hire you with that mouth to be a sub for me.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

duane1982;1077589 said:


> I'm sure somewhere there's a list of what regions brinkman has this year or usm or maintenance 1 and what stores they carry and where.
> 
> We already handle a number of store brands. I'm looking specifically for Dollar Generals and family dollars.
> 
> ...


Sorry Didn't mean to be such an asx. There is a thread on here somewhere about who's has Dollar stores. If I did your siding I would give you a great job. Too bad I don't do too much work in new york


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

duane1982;1077589 said:


> I'm sure somewhere there's a list of what regions brinkman has this year or usm or maintenance 1 and what stores they carry and where.
> 
> We already handle a number of store brands. I'm looking specifically for *Dollar Generals and family dollars.*
> We already have the rite aids and Bank of America's in our services.
> ...


SMS assist out of Chicago has one or both of these..I cant remember...


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry for the dig on the siding.

Roofing and siding is our main stay.

I'll call sms since we already do repair work for them. Thanks!


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Try searching "national property management companies" on Google.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think I posted this somewhere before. If you can't get any info from the manager,go to the company website ,you should be able to find out that way.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

If I plowed the Dollar Generals I'd be leaving some skid marks.

Set up a nice web site and advertise. Most of these are in strip malls. Do they really just plow their little portion of the lot or does one company bring in a pusher and do the whole lot for the 10 big box stores there.


----------

